# How long do pygmy goats stay in heat?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

I know they come in to heat every 21 days but how long do they stay in it?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

According to Wiki, they'll stay in heat between 12 and 48 hours.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmy_goat#section_5

Hope that helps.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are generally in heat for 1 to 3 days. That is any goat.


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a Pygmy goat but I'm scared if I breed her that one of her babies will die.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

ok thanks guys i was under the impression they were only in it for a few hours 

and bellaboo we've had pygmys birth just fine (and one of the mothers was tiny) and only 1 has died so far, but thats just because we didnt get to it in time and it was cold and we couldnt get the fluid out of its lungs:L


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they maybe in heat for up to 3 days BUT will only be in standing heat (the time when they will stand for the buck) for 12-24 hours


----------



## pappie (Apr 11, 2013)

how long are they pregnant?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all goats are pregnant for approx 5 months. Gestation is 150 days


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> they maybe in heat for up to 3 days BUT will only be in standing heat (the time when they will stand for the buck) for 12-24 hours


Do they have to be in standing heat to be breed? And when is standing heat, at the first sign of heat or last day of heat? Our doe would not stand still for the buck so is it possible he got her or not?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they have to be in standing heat to breed. It's usually in the middle of the heat. Oh and I've had does I've had to hold to stand for the buck even when in raging heat. But it's rare


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

My husband saw her stand for a moment then turned away so he doesn't know how long she stood today. Since then she has become hostile towards him so we separated them. Is that a sign he breed her? She no longer seems interested. (Hope, hope) if not we'll wait till next month.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its possible, some does only breed once and are done, others will happily stand multiple times for breeding


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow. You'll be hearing from me in a month or two asking if she looks pregnant!this is my first. While I'm here can I ask when is it best to breed our four month old? I've read eight months and then a year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed?

standards go by 80lbs or 8 months usually and minis go by 40lbs -10months at least. Some should wait longer.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

They are Nigerian Dwarfs. She is half the size of her mother.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would wait till fall to breed her - or even winter. Depends on her growth rate and the size of her hips


----------

